# Well, I'm actually Cooking this weekend!



## Woodman1 (May 4, 2006)

I dragged the old pit out of the garage and I am cooking for about 40 folks at my house this Saturday. It is supposed to be 55 and rainy but I have committed! The local newspaper is doing an article on my oddessy into BBQ and they need live photos. Plus, a guy I met in the airport back in February has commissioned me to do a brisket and three racks of babybacks. He usually mail orders from New Braunfels Smokehouse, but wants me to make some fresh! Bet he likes it better? It feels good to be prepping for a big cook again! I'll put the meat on around 11:00 pm FRiday night.I got some cigars and a buddy is coming over to do the vigile with me. He is a drunk so we'll just have alot of coffee and Rock Stars! I'm doing 3 briskets, 11 racks of ribs (mostly spares) , three butts, baked beans and slaw. I made 7 gallons of sauce Wednesday (it'll keep for MONTHS!) I'll try to remember to take photos. Anyone here who can make it over, feel free! Woody


----------



## Green Hornet (May 4, 2006)

Cigars and coffee and Q...these are a few of my favorite things! I wish I could be there. Have fun. Rememeber the pics...we luv da pics!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

Sounds like a good time Dave!  If you lived closer I'd join you guys!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 4, 2006)

I might be able to make it.  What time???


----------



## Puff1 (May 4, 2006)

How far are you from Detroit Woody? 8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (May 4, 2006)

3.5 hours. If you want to come, pm me!


----------



## Rich Decker (May 4, 2006)

Dave, I'll be kind of doing the same. I have a party for 30 Saturday afternoon. Cooking a case of butts,   18 slabs of loin back ribs and grilling some chicken. Some of the leftover food is going on Sunday to the Lake Placid contest organizing committee and the rest goes to the screen printer for the new tee shirts for this season, the girls want tank tops.

Next week is the annual cook for Doylestown Country Club, 12 butts, case of briskets and 50 slabs of spares. The ribs are cooked at the club the day before the Bristol contest.

Rich Decker


----------



## Green Hornet (May 4, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> the girls want tank tops.



I want the girls in tank tops too :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 4, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> Dave, I'll be kind of doing the same. I have a party for 30 Saturday afternoon. Cooking a case of butts,   18 slabs of loin back ribs and grilling some chicken. Some of the leftover food is going on Sunday to the Lake Placid contest organizing committee and the rest goes to the screen printer for the new tee shirts for this season, the girls want tank tops.
> 
> Next week is the annual cook for Doylestown Country Club, 12 butts, case of briskets and 50 slabs of spares. The ribs are cooked at the club the day before the Bristol contest.
> 
> Rich Decker



How do you know there will be ANY *LEFTOVER* food?
Maybe every one on Saturday will gobble it all up!?!?!?
 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Rich Decker (May 4, 2006)

How do you know there will be ANY *LEFTOVER* food?
Maybe every one on Saturday will gobble it all up!?!?!?
 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:[/quote]


My deal is for 30 adults; 8 pounds cooked pork, 7 slabs ribs and 15 pieces of chicken with sides, slaw and beans and paper goods.Delivered to Colchester, $300 cash.


----------



## john pen (May 4, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> He is a drunk so we'll just have alot of coffee and Rock Stars!



Rock stars ? Please explain...


----------



## Puff1 (May 4, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My name is Debbie, I used to be a "rock star"



I wish I was Kelly :-(


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's fat.... and ugly.

Stop doing all these lame OFF TOPIC posts woodcha?
fftop:  fftop:  fftop:  fftop:  fftop:

This is about Woody and his "oddessy into BBQ".
Besides the food Dave....  What's on the stogie menu?


----------



## Woodman1 (May 5, 2006)

As in "Rock Star" energy drinks (Like Red BUll)


----------



## Finney (May 5, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> Dave, I'll be kind of doing the same. I have a party for 30 Saturday afternoon. Cooking a case of butts,   18 slabs of loin back ribs and grilling some chicken. Some of the leftover food is going on Sunday to the Lake Placid contest organizing committee and the rest goes to the screen printer for the new tee shirts for this season, *the girls want tank tops.*
> 
> Next week is the annual cook for Doylestown Country Club, 12 butts, case of briskets and 50 slabs of spares. The ribs are cooked at the club the day before the Bristol contest.
> 
> Rich Decker


We want pics of the girls in tank tops.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Rich Decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if they're "Beefy"?


----------



## Finney (May 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*What if they're "Beefy"?  *[/quote:1dijxo3r]
For the pics I've seen... they're not.  Rich, if any of them are... don't post those pics.  8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (May 5, 2006)

Just built a fire in my auxilliary firepit. Had to burn all the magnolia trimmings from last fall in my "recreational fire." :!: Got some apple on it right now. The punky stuff I don't want for cooking. I'm going to fire up the pit at 9:00, put the briskets on at 11:00 . Butts at mid-night. Got a buddy coming over and have some good African Kitama brewing to enjoy with a couple Padron Anniversaire 64 Diplomaticos while we listen to the Cavs (who are themselves getting smoked right now) and then the Indians at Seattle at 10:00! I have some Slovacek's Texas Hot Links for a snack. Slather them with some Texas Pepper Jelly Peach Habanero and gently wrap them in a flour tortilla and we just might be livin! More updates to come! Woodreaux


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Rich Decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're still waiting for pics of your neighbor!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (May 5, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Just built a fire in my auxilliary firepit. Had to burn all the magnolia trimmings from last fall in my "recreational fire." :!: Got some apple on it right now. The punky stuff I don't want for cooking. I'm going to fire up the pit at 9:00, put the briskets on at 11:00 . Butts at mid-night. Got a buddy coming over and have some good African Kitama brewing to enjoy with a couple Padron Anniversaire 64 Diplomaticos while we listen to the Cavs (who are themselves getting smoked right now) and then the Indians at Seattle at 10:00! I have some Slovacek's Texas Hot Links for a snack. Slather them with some Texas Pepper Jelly Peach Habanero and gently wrap them in a flour tortilla and we just might be livin! More updates to come! Woodreaux


Now that sounds like some fun :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (May 6, 2006)

The Cavs won. IT's all good! Bring on the Pistons!!!!!!! :-X  :-X  :-X


----------



## Bruce B (May 6, 2006)

It's *Malice At The Palace* Sunday afternoon....looking forward to this one.

We need to have some kind of wager here; should it be who will win the series or how many games it will take Detroit to win?


----------



## Woodman1 (May 6, 2006)

Cavs will win at least TWO! Loser of the series buys the prime rib for Friday night at Cabelas?


----------



## Bruce B (May 6, 2006)

Prime Rib.....oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!!

I'll bring the adult beverages. Maybe I'll get you a souvenier Pistons jersey you can wear. :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Bruce B (May 7, 2006)

*WELL,......... WE'RE WAITING*, how did it go, any pictures, c'mon Woodman this is so unlike you to keep us hanging.


----------



## Puff1 (May 7, 2006)

Haven't heard a damn word   WTF


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

He only shows up here when he's done on all the other boards!


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2006)

Woodman sux.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

I heard Woody drank too many Rock Stars and ended up walking to Florida!  8-[


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I heard Woody drank too many Rock Stars and ended up walking to Florida!  8-[


And then swam to Cuba.


----------



## Green Hornet (May 8, 2006)

Maybe he will bring me back some cigars when he passes by my way


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

It's about a 5 mile drive for me.   (For Cuban Cigars, that is)


----------



## Puff1 (May 8, 2006)

Woody and Rempe must have something going on :!: 
Haven't heard from either one


----------



## Green Hornet (May 8, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> It's about a 5 mile drive for me.   (For Cuban Cigars, that is)


I would say..."hook a brutha up"   but I am working :!:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Next time I go over without the family... 8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (May 8, 2006)

Rempe's in FLorida visiting Air Boss I think. I don't know where woody is?


----------



## Puff1 (May 8, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Rempe's in FLorida visiting Air Boss I think. I don't know where woody is?


 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  
If you talk to Woody, tell him we're still waiting for those pics :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 8, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Rempe's in FLorida visiting Air Boss I think. I don't know where woody is?



We really didn't care where either one of you were. We were just trying to start up a conversation.


----------



## Woodman1 (May 9, 2006)

Well, it was cold and windy. A bad combo for BBQ. Out of 40 folks, about 15 showed up. Last time I do this for friends and aquaintances! Ended up giving away a brisket, two butts, and 4 racks of spares! Uncle Bubba came over and we had fun! So did Vinman (Texas Forum.) I took some photos, but mostly of the pit and stuff. I'll post later.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, it was cold and windy. A bad combo for BBQ. Out of 40 folks, about 15 showed up. Last time I do this for friends and aquaintances! Ended up giving away a brisket, two butts, and 4 racks of spares! Uncle Bubba came over and we had fun! So did Vinman (Texas Forum.) I took some photos, but mostly of the pit and stuff. I'll post later.



WUSS! 

Sincerely,
Puff


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao: 

Would you cut that out  


To bad about the weather Woody.


----------



## Woodman1 (May 9, 2006)

Here you go 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... opd3b&Ux=0


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2006)

Ya sure do like da beans!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Every time I look at pics of your pit, I get a "woody" !!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Every time I look at pics of your pit, I get a "woody" !!



Easy there tiger, easy! People are gonna start talking about you with posts like that!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":s0dqmpj7]Every time I look at pics of your pit, I get a "woody" !!



Easy there tiger, easy! People are gonna start talking about you with posts like that![/quote:s0dqmpj7]
Yeah, like they're not talking about me already...  #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2dimnod5][quote="The Joker":2dimnod5]Every time I look at pics of your pit, I get a "woody" !!



Easy there tiger, easy! People are gonna start talking about you with posts like that![/quote:2dimnod5]
Yeah, like they're not talking about me already...  #-o[/quote:2dimnod5]

Not unless your name is Greg!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 9, 2006)

Had a good time over Woody's even with the small crowd.  We talked strategy for our comps this year(winning) and also for the Memorial Day event I'm helping him with in Harpersville, Oh.  Everything was good.  Best Que I've eaten since...well...mine.  Foods of note were:  Beans were good, pork was pork, ribs were different among the racks...best ones were the 10 hour IPB whole spares, Brisket was slightly over done but still tasty, Slovachek's sausage was the bomb in my mind...great stuff.  Laura's cole slaw was really good too.  Believe that is the Smoke n Spice Recipe...very good.  Beer was cold and so was the shade but the sun warmed things up to a tolerable level.  Good time though.  I think the count has to reach 20 before we can call it "Woodfest I".  Thanks Dave.  Worth the 1 1/2 hour drive. =D>


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2xhfizro][quote="The Joker":2xhfizro]Every time I look at pics of your pit, I get a "woody" !!



Easy there tiger, easy! People are gonna start talking about you with posts like that![/quote:2xhfizro]
Yeah, like they're not talking about me already...  #-o[/quote:2xhfizro]
Trust me we are :evillaugh:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, like they're not talking about me already...  #-o[/quote:15jhkzi5]
*Trust me we are* :evillaugh:[/quote:15jhkzi5]
Don't I know


----------



## Green Hornet (May 12, 2006)

Those Padron Anniversaries looked pretty darn tastey too :!:


----------

